# Fox hand Calls For Sale?



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm looking for a hand held fox call....something that ,i can call a fox in with his own barks whines...etc....does anyone make one? I want to try something besides a distress...I heard a fox the other morning barking and screaming.....thought it was awsome and would like to try something different.Thanks Rusty


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe you could try one of prairiewolfs bellows calls...


----------



## bignasty (Nov 1, 2013)

try the Grizz and Grey


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The griz n grey will cost you $40, mine is $20, just a thought lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You can create decent red fox barks on some enclosed reed calls too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Barks will normally run a fox off, its more of an alarm sound, I have had fox come in and not show themselves and bark and then leave. But fox screams seems to get them in. Their is a guy on another forum that just calls for fox here in Az. and he has killed over 300 of them in the past 3 yrs. He is like Scott is with coyote and the funny thing is his name is Scott also. Maybe its in the name, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is a good video..... Also shows ya how the sly red might be getting into the chickens. For those that think greys are the only ones that will climb. I have seen a red climb up a fence poll to get a better look.

The first sound is what I am referring too. From what I understand it is a good sound to use if you hear one near bye doing the same. There is a fella in the next town over from me who is quite a good red fox hunter. The above was his suggestion to readers of his books and articles. I think he talked about it on a podcast also. There are some vixen calls you can create with a enclosed reed call also. I have not put any time or effort into said calls so I am shooting from the hip here a bit. Along with the bellows style call, you might try getting a few enclosed reeds from Ed with different reeds so you can experiment.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good video for the different sounds, I still say from my experiences and the guy that specializes on fox, that screams will bring more in than the barks most of the time. Now a vixen barking may be different in mating season and also I am talking grey fox.


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok so...maybe i'll stick to the other distress calls...I did hear a gray fox screaming one morning while going to my deer stand...I thought it was pretty awsome....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I called 12 fox in a day last year all with a BayBee cottontail type sound.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a video to show what happens when you use screams, in my experience when barks are used they will sit down and bark back


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That almost sounds like you could do that with a turkey call. Cool stuff to hear.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You can vixen scream on the enclosed reed also.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

